# Raising kids- powdered goats milk



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

I know there is a lot of mixed feelings about raising kids on formula but I was wondering, has anyone tried raising their kids on powdered goats milk? I know fresh is always better but what if you dont have thay available? Is powdered goats milk a better alternative? Would love to hear your thoughts! ~


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you talking about powdered milk replacer? There is nothing wrong with using milk replacer *AS LONG AS YOU CHOOSE A GOOD ONE!* Do NOT buy the cheap stuff from TSC! Read the ingredients and make sure it is made from milk and milk by-products - not soy. Make sure it has a high protein and fat content. I cannot get good goat milk replacer in my area, so I use Super Lamb. It has a protein content of 24% and a fat content of 30%.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

GoatCrazy, I'm pretty sure that countrygirl17 was asking about the powdered goats milk available in grocery stores. IF this is the case then I'd be sure to check the fat content first as most powdered milks are non fat and babies need full fat milk to grow. Reconstituted correctly, it should be as close as the real thing with the exception that it would be pasteurized


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I wondered about that, Liz. Thanks for the clarification! :smile:


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

This is the brand I was thinking of using... https://www.azurestandard.com/shop/product/7457/


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Ouch, $11.35 and it only makes 3 quarts (12 cups). Though, it is simply goat milk dried by spraying it out, so it should still have all the goodies in there. Looks good, but seems very spendy.


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

It is spendy, and I am looking for the same brand but a little cheaper. It's a higher quality brand though and one I would feel better about feeding a kid... I am still looking for fresh goats milk but if I can't I wanted something to fall back on. ~


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is only 11% fat in that. You would be better off buying a good milk replacer like Land O Lakes or something. Land O Lakes Does Match is a good one. Then you are giving them more of the vitamins and minerals they need.


----------



## austin4459 (Dec 20, 2013)

Being curious here.. I am using also using superlamb as a replacer this year as it came recommended from another local goat owner. I love the smell of that stuff.

I have 2 1/2 bottle kids currently.. I have just about finished my first pail.. It was ~35$.. 2 of the kids are about two weeks and one is only a few days.

How much replacer do you normally go through before you have them weaned? Large variance between kids? Only been bottle feeding 3 times per day and maybe 4. All seem to be doing well. Thankfully I don't have any more bottle kids as it seems to be quite expensive. I dislike milking and find it to be especially terrible when it is below freezing.

Right now I am hoping that you dont have to get more than 1 pail for each bottle kid..


----------



## crazygoats (Aug 10, 2013)

I never even knew there was powder goat milk till about a month ago .. We went to pick up a new doe and the lady handed us a can of powered milk.. Said she buys it at Walmart for 10 bucks and has been feeding all her bottle babies it for years .... So I thought way not if that what she was use to drinking .... I have not had any issues using it for the last month other then all my other goats will lick her face once she is done


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

austin4459 said:


> How much replacer do you normally go through before you have them weaned? Large variance between kids? Only been bottle feeding 3 times per day and maybe 4. All seem to be doing well. Thankfully I don't have any more bottle kids as it seems to be quite expensive. I dislike milking and find it to be especially terrible when it is below freezing.
> 
> Right now I am hoping that you dont have to get more than 1 pail for each bottle kid..


You will go thru a LOT of milk replacer for bottle babies. That is actually another reason I despise bottle babies (besides the hassle of feeding and the ones that get sick and die on you) is that it really isn't economical. I've spent way more on replacer than I have ever recouped from selling.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

austin4459 said:


> I have 2 1/2 bottle kids currently.. I have just about finished my first pail.. It was ~35$.. 2 of the kids are about two weeks and one is only a few days.
> 
> How much replacer do you normally go through before you have them weaned? Large variance between kids? Only been bottle feeding 3 times per day and maybe 4. All seem to be doing well. Thankfully I don't have any more bottle kids as it seems to be quite expensive. I dislike milking and find it to be especially terrible when it is below freezing.
> 
> Right now I am hoping that you dont have to get more than 1 pail for each bottle kid..


You will go through more than than. For 1 kid, I went through most of a 25 lb bag even with weaning her at 2 1/2 months. I've currently got 4, I bought a 25 lb on the 9th of January and I'll be finished with the bag about Thursday or Friday.

Right now I have a big variance because 3 of the kids are a week older than the 4th. The youngest is up to 26 ounces a day, while the other 3 are getting around 40 ounces a day.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> Are you talking about powdered milk replacer? There is nothing wrong with using milk replacer *AS LONG AS YOU CHOOSE A GOOD ONE!* Do NOT buy the cheap stuff from TSC! Read the ingredients and make sure it is made from milk and milk by-products - not soy. Make sure it has a high protein and fat content. I cannot get good goat milk replacer in my area, so I use Super Lamb. It has a protein content of 24% and a fat content of 30%.


Is MannaPro a good milk replacer!?!? Thats what I use for Elsa, she does perfectly fine on it. And she is gaining weight too.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> Is MannaPro a good milk replacer!?!? Thats what I use for Elsa, she does perfectly fine on it. And she is gaining weight too.


Is it working? Yes. Is she gaining weight? Yes. Sounds like it's a good one to me. You may get different opinions, but if it works for you then it's good.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Manna Pro Kid Milk Replacer? Protein is good, but the fat is low.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> Manna Pro Kid Milk Replacer? Protein is good, but the fat is low.


You supplement that how?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Add some cream to it. But since it's working, I don't know that I'd mess with it. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How about the "home made" replacer recipes? Like the one that uses buttermilk?? Are they more affordable?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> How about the "home made" replacer recipes? Like the one that uses buttermilk?? Are they more affordable?


Not in my opinion. When you are paying $4 a gallon for milk and then everything you add to it? I would think it was more expensive to make the homemade stuff. But you would need to look up the cost of ingredients and then divide it out for cost/serving or cost per cup and go from there.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

GoatCrazy, I bought some Land O Lakes milk replacer, is that a good one?


----------



## austin4459 (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like a good one to me. Good protein and fat content. It is interesting that their label states you are going to need 20-25 lbs of dry powder to wean a lamb..


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Land O Lakes Does Match? Yes, that is a good one. I would use that if I could buy it around here!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

austin4459 said:


> Looks like a good one to me. Good protein and fat content. It is interesting that their label states you are going to need 20-25 lbs of dry powder to wean a lamb..


I don't have sheep, but I know a couple of people who buy and raise bum lambs. According to what they've said, that is about right. FWIT, that is also pretty close to what I've used during the course of raising 1 bottle kid to weaning.


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Land o lakes doe match has 28% fat and 25% protein. I was going to do the whole milk and buttermilk and evaporated milk but this stuff is suppose to be as good or better?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Violet, figure out the nutrition analysis of whole milk, buttermilk and evaporated milk and compare.


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

I love hearing all your thoughts! Thank you so much!  They have all been very helpful.


----------

